# US: Authorities Raid 14,000-Plant Marijuana Farm in Tuolumne County



## LdyLunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

02 Oct 2006


---
Whether it's indoor pot-growing operations or outdoor farms, the harvest 
aseason for marijuana is here. On Friday Tuolumne County authorities 
raided a 14,000-plant crop near Jupiter in the Mt. Knight area.

The remote location, inaccessible by ground, was discovered a week 
earlier during a fly over. At first, authorities believed there were 
about 1,000 mature plants. However, when county and state narcotics 
agents were airlifted in to break down the farm Friday, they found four 
marijuana-growing plots and two pot-processing sites. Some plants were 
still in the ground and others had been harvested. They say the total 
number of plants was about 14,000.

Agents chopped down the several-foot tall plants, put them in a chipper 
and removed them for burning.

The day before the raid, during a fly over, officers saw a man running 
from the site. No ground units were available to pursue the man.

No weapons were found at the site. No arrests have been made.

Tuolumne County Sheriff's Department spokesman Lt. Dan Bressler said the 
Friday operation brought the total plant count seizures to nearly 80,000 
plants in the county, more than twice the amount eradicated any previous 
harvest season.


----------

